

LinkedIn To Acquire Bright.com - fourstar
http://press.linkedin.com/News-Releases/326/LinkedIn-To-Acquire-Bright

======
incision
I've been debating about whether to close my LinkedIn account.

In the nearly seven years I've had an account I've had two interesting
contacts, both within the last year. Maybe this acquisition is part of a
notion to change that?

Aside from a personal blog / GitHub are there any respectable places to
maintain a simple, professional-focused presence online?

~~~
xbeta
Well, LinkedIn is not just targeting the techies. Recruiters use it for
hunting talents in other areas too where they obviously cannot publish much on
Github . And making a professional web site to market themselves is probably a
little too much for their already busy life.

------
Klaughton32
Licensed in for viability, good value to last round ($100M pre),majority stock
deal, good execution before inflection point on this one for LinkedIn.

